# Ford Focus Coil Pack



## r0nn13 (20 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know if €78 inc VAT for a Ford Focus coil pack is a decent price?

I am sure I seen them for like 30-40 US Dollars...

Just don't want to be ripped off...


----------



## hotbot (20 Jul 2007)

That sound reasonable.. Ford parts are not expensive, the coil pack for VAGs and Renaults cost considerable more.


----------



## ford jedi (20 Jul 2007)

thats not far off the price but make sure to get it done soon if you drive too long on  it with the coil gone a few weeks later your cat converter will be gone.
ford usually charge around 140 incl vat to replace them ,that incl turning off the engine light which will not go off automatically after replacing the coil pack


----------



## Digger (21 Jul 2007)

ford jedi,
I had to get a coil back replaced before on my ford  , I never had the engine management light on though, Can this only be removed using TECH2 software, or is there a hack on like other car makes, to remove the engine managemnet light.e.g on to remove service light on an Opel zaf you hold in trip button and turn on igniton.


----------



## r0nn13 (22 Jul 2007)

i have 2 focus's (foci) (well 1 is mine the other is my girlfriends), and both seemed to have the same stuttering issue when driving. 

I replaced the coil pack on girlfriends and it is driving fine now
Q#1: do i need to change the leads and/or sparks at this stage. 

On my focus it never changed a thing and i even moved my coil pack into my girlfriends car and it worked proving it defo wasn't a coilpack issue. 

My car seems to be spluttering or maybe even having popping noises when i have the bonnet open. It is not constant but the spluttering/popping comes in bunches. I did drive my car with the oil very low but topped up the other day, but there is no evidence of any oil leaks that i can see. The oil cap seems clean with no residue inside and smells normal, and there is no evidence of oil in the coollant system either and it smells the same as it did when i bought the car. Thinking of the head gasket here.

Q#2: is there anything i should check/test before it is time to take it to a garage?


----------



## Digger (22 Jul 2007)

Ron,
       I would check the spark plugs , my leads are in good nick after  circa 70k on clock. Do you find the zetec engine literally drinks oil ?
I have a problem on my focus where if  I go to accelerate suddenly it judders before accelerating.


----------



## ford jedi (22 Jul 2007)

coil packs are a very common problem on fords but the popping noise and hunting you are hearing is the idle air control valve coming to the end of its days .the noise is more evident around the air filter area.
as for the slight misfire the spark plug wells fill up with water due to a problem with the washer jets leaking and spilling down into the wells causing the misfire and hestitation.
remove the spark plug leads you will more than likely find them full of water due to the amount you are using the washers these days.

most obd2 equipment will turn a ford light out.


----------



## r0nn13 (22 Jul 2007)

well i changed my spark plugs and the car is driving like it did 50k previous. think they were never changed on the last service even though i think i was charged. last time i get my car serviced fully at a garage, will do most of it myself i reckon...

the spluttering seems to have gone too so it could be one of the sparks not being big enough to ignite all the mix, buts purely guesswork...

there was no water in the leads around the sparks either...

hopefully my car will drive like this for the foreseeable future...


----------

